# Gamernotebook  für bis zu 1000€



## Sabito (3. April 2011)

Hi,
Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook, am besten ein Gamingnotebook, weil mein altes den Löffel abgegeben hat (Graka und LED-Bildschirmbeleuchtung waren hinüber). Der Spielraum für die Kosten liegt bei 1000€ (+200€), wobei ich das Toshiba Satellite L670-1LJ-8GB im Auge, das würde etwa 700€ kosten, ich bin aber der Meinung, dass es in dem Preisbereich bessere Gamingnotebooks gibt, aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer finde ich kein besseres. Soll heißen das Notebook ich sollte aktuelle Spiele nach Möglichkeit auf höchster Grafikeinstellung flüßig spielen können.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG
Sabito


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. April 2011)

700
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+7750g+2416g50mnkk

900
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+gx660r+i5847lw7p


----------



## Caps-lock (4. April 2011)

da nicht mal mittelmäßige Gaminggrafikkarten in der Lage sind ALLE neuen Spiele auf höchster Detailstufe immer flüssig darzustellen ,wirst du das mit nem Notebook knicken können .
Denn die Notebookgrafikkarten sind natürlich langsamer und das MSI Notebook hat ein FullHD Display, was auch wieder FPS kostet.

Die Vorschläge von meinem Vorposter sind solide und viel bessere Notebooks für unter 1000 Euro wirst du nicht kriegen.

Wenn dir viele neue Spiele mit mittleren bis hohen Details flüssig ausreicht, dann bist du mit dem Notebook gut beraten.


----------



## xdave78 (4. April 2011)

Entweder den 2ten von _Blut und Donner_ oder Medion X7811 oder X6812/X6813. Auf eine HD6850 würd ich wegen des langsameren DDR3 Speichers nicht unbedingt gehen. Zudem find ich die CPU mit 2,33 Ghz Standardtakt nicht grade berauschend - verglichen mit den Anderen. Bei der Anschaffung von nem Gaming Lappi lieber paar Kröten mehr ausgeben. Leider sind die Displays in der Preisklasse eh meist alle so grottig, dass man hier fast ausschließlich nach den Leistungsmerkmalen kaufen kann.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Was würdet ihr empfehlen wenn ich einen höheren Preis bezahlen würde? Müsste mir die dann ansehen und danach entscheiden ob ich mehr ausgeben kann und werde.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. April 2011)

http://www.notebookguru.de/de/Notebooks/Guru-FIRE-SB-config.html

i7-2630QM
AMD Radeon HD6970M


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Nette Internetseite. Die 2 Punkte die du angegeben hast, also Graka und Prozessor wen ich mich nicht irre, sollte ich "ankreuzen" wenn ich den Sinn richtig erschließe^^ 

Edit: Mein Vater würde bei den PRais für das "Standartnotebook" da schon sterben, ich würde selbst die 3200 &#8364; ausgeben (in allen Bereichen das Teuerste, mit Maus, Tasche etc.), wenn es sich lohnt, aber teuer heißt nicht immer gut oder das Beste.


----------



## Caps-lock (4. April 2011)

Die Frage ist dann ob du wirklich auf ein Notebook angewiesen bist 
Für 3200 Gibts auch 2 gute Gamingpcs und ein gutes Notebook.

Einen für zu Hause einen für die Freundin und ein NOtebook für die Uni.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann ob du wirklich auf ein Notebook angewiesen bist
> Für 3200 Gibts auch 2 gute Gamingpcs und ein gutes Notebook.
> 
> Einen für zu Hause einen für die Freundin und ein NOtebook für die Uni.



2 Pcs und ein Notebook? Habe weder Freundin noch gehe ich auf der Uni, also brauche ich maximal ein Gamingpc und ein Gamingnotebook ist für mich das beste, weil ich brauche was zum Zocken mit dem ich mobile bin weil ich das dann immer mit zu meinem Dad nehme weil seine Notebooks die er hat (Firmennotebooks zwar nicht shclecht aber auch nicht die besten) ziemlich schlecht zum WoW zocken sind (laggs durch FPS Probleme Größtteils). Ein Gaing Pc für zu HAuse wäre auch nicht schlecht dann habe ich was Stationeres (schreibt man das so) und was Mobiles.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. April 2011)

Und wie wärs mit nem Mikrorechner, kann man hier zusammenstellen ITX-Gehäuse sehr, sehr kleines Teil, kann man überall mitnehmen, bräuchtest halt nur nen Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus und preislich bewegt der sich bei 1000,- aber leistet min. soviel wie ein Notebook für 2500,- Müsste ich dir halt nur zusammenstellen.

stationär schreibt man so.

Problem wär hier halt mitm zusammenbauen...


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Und wie wärs mit nem Mikrorechner, kann man *hier zusammenstellen* ITX-Gehäuse sehr, sehr kleines Teil, kann man überall mitnehmen, bräuchtest halt nur nen Bildschirm und preislich bewegt der sich bei 1000,- aber leistet min. soviel wie ein Notebook für 2000,- Müsste ich dir halt nur zusammenstellen.
> 
> stationär schreibt man so.



Fehlt da ein Link? Kanns mir mal ansehen, aber Norebook wäre besser, weil dann muss ich nicht soviel mit schleppen, wenn man mal den Twingo sieht wenn wir zur Freundin meines Vaters hochfahren, weiß man was ich meine.^^ Da ist 0 Platz für Pc oder Bildschirm.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. April 2011)

Den müsste ich dir selbst zusammenstellen aber hab grade gemerkt, dass es sowieso keine so prickelnde Idee war, da du den zusammenbauen müssstest.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Ah ja da würde ich mich schwer tun. Also muss ich mal schauen ob sich ein Notebook für viel Geld lohnt, werde weiter Geld anhäufen (bin ein richtiger Sparer gibt nie sachen die ich wirklich haben will^^). Weil ich nicht weiß wie viel das sien wird ist bis oben hin alles offen, weil ich das Notebook eh frühstens in 6-10Wochen bekommen kann und spätestens in 15-20Wochen. Kommt zwar eig komsich rüber jetzt schon Meinungen einzuholen, aber ich plane so etwas lieber vorher^^


----------



## Caps-lock (4. April 2011)

Und warum genau sollte der lokale PC Händler den nicht zusammenschrauben können?
Ich mach mir da eher GEdanken um die Lüftung und ob es ITX Gehäuse gibt, in die mehr als ne lowprofile Graka reinpasst.

Es gibt Sockel 1155 ITX Boards.
Da packt man dann nen I5-2500 drauf und steckt 8 GB rein.
Eine Graka passt noch in den PCI-E Slot und damit hat man genug Leistung.


Netzteil und Gehäuse sind da das eigentliche Problem. 

Wenn du es richtig freakig willst baust du dir n Trollicasemod oder Rucksackcasemod.
Dann kannst du deinen Rechner hinter dir herziehen oder ihn auf dem Rücken haben.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. April 2011)

Meld dich am besten 2 Wochen vor Anschaffung nochmal hier, dann ist die Marktlage vieleicht auch eine andere.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Ich werde mich auf jedenfall nochmal meldne solange der Thread nicht untergeht.^^ Naja das mit der Anschaffung dauert solange, weil meine Mutter mich aufgrund meines kaputten Notebooks jetzt "erpressen" kann so lange ich eins hatte wars mir egal ob sie es mir weg nehmen würde, weil ich weiß das ich es wieder bekomme, aber nun heißt es: Keine Leistung in der Schule kein neues Notebook! (Habe letztes Halbjahr tierischen mist in der Schule gebaut) 

Edit: PReis spielt zurzeit keine rolle solange ich meinen Vater in den Wahnsinn treiben kann ist es mir Recht und an finaziellen Mitteln solls nicht scheitern.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. April 2011)

Dann streng dich in der Schule mehr an


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Fünf Fünfen müssen weg, minimum auf 4, weil ich nächstes Schuljahr eh 2-3 von den Fächern rauswerfe. Steigerung in llen Fächern wäre natürlich brilliant und echt perfekt^^


----------



## Caps-lock (4. April 2011)

ok... das mag jetzt nicht zum Thema passen.... aaaaber:

Wenn deine schulischen Leistungen derart mies sind, dann würde ich mir nicht soviele Gedanken um ein neues Zockernotebook machen, sondern mich mehr darauf konzentrieren.
Ich ärger mich heute noch, wieviel mein Abi hätte besser sein können, wenn ich mehr als nur ein paar Tage pro Fach gelernt hätte oder mich mehr als einen Tag auf ne reguläre Klausur vorbereitet hätte.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (5. April 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> http://www.notebookg...-SB-config.html
> 
> i7-2630QM
> AMD Radeon HD6970M



Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Qualität ("Gehäuse", Tastatur) einfach nur schlecht sind und es KEINEN (echt KEINEN! NULL) Support gibt würde ich davon abraten. 
Hab selbst son Teil - Nie wieder


----------



## xdave78 (5. April 2011)

Also ich persönlich denke mal so zum zoken (Details Hoch) reichen eine HD5870 mit nem i5 2630 locker auch aus.
Ein richtig fettes Gamingerät bekommst Du zB bei MySn. Da einfach mal eins mit der GTX485m zusammenstellen. Diese Grafikkarte liegt auf Niveau der Desktop GTX460 - also schon ordentlich ... von SLI und Co würd ich die Finger lassen.

Alles in Allem wärst Du dann so in etwa bei 1.800&#8364; für ein High Performance Gaming Lappi...mit i5 CPU. Ich denke alles Andere wäre zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt reine Verschwendung. Die Grafikkarte ist am Wichtigsten, weil man die nicht mehr Wechseln kann. Ne HDD durch ne SSD ersetzen oder RAM aufstocken bzw CPU Upgrade geht bei diesen Geräten mit Sicherheit - Grafik sucht man einmal aus..irgendwie war das Thema doch letzte Woche schonmal....

Dennoch, überlegs Dir gut. Denn für 1.800&#8364; kannst Du Dir fast schon ein High End Gaming Rig kaufen UND ein spieletaugliches Lappi.
Ich göaube bei mir wären so 1500&#8364; die oberste Schmerzgrenze für ein Gamingnotebook. Aberman soll ja niemals "nie" sagen.


----------



## Sabito (5. April 2011)

Ich brauche unbedingt ein Notebook und zwar ein Gutes, weil ich dann eig nur das Notebook benutze.  Also sind nicht "mobile" PCs keine Option, weil ich dass halt immer mit zu meinem Vater schleppe.

Edit:


Caps-lock schrieb:


> ok... das mag jetzt nicht zum Thema passen.... aaaaber:
> 
> Wenn deine schulischen Leistungen derart mies sind, dann würde ich mir nicht soviele Gedanken um ein neues Zockernotebook machen, sondern mich mehr darauf konzentrieren.
> Ich ärger mich heute noch, wieviel mein Abi hätte besser sein können, wenn ich mehr als nur ein paar Tage pro Fach gelernt hätte oder mich mehr als einen Tag auf ne reguläre Klausur vorbereitet hätte.



Bloss leider habe ich zurzeit nen echten Lauf, hab eine Leistungssteigerung in der Schule von knapp 95%, soll heißen es geht steil aufwärts.

Edit²:


xdave78 schrieb:


> [...] von SLI und Co würd ich die Finger lassen. [...]



Und warum sollte man da die Finger von lassen?


----------



## Carcharoth (5. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man da die Finger von lassen?




- Teuer
- Leistungsplus kaum ersichtlich. Nicht alle Games unterstützen das
- Stromfresser


----------



## Sabito (5. April 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> - Teuer
> - Leistungsplus kaum ersichtlich. Nicht alle Games unterstützen das
> - Stromfresser




Das mit dem Stromfresser wäre nicht das Problem weil mein Notebook eig eh keinen Akkubraucht, wiel ich gerne vergesse den Stecker vom Netzteil rienzustecken bevor der Akku leer ist, spiele also immer mit Strom direkt aus der Dose. Aber vorallem Punkt 2 ist echt Schade^^


----------



## xdave78 (5. April 2011)

Nee das mit dem SLI ist nix..schau mal 2 GTX460m bringen die gleiche Leistung wie eine GTX485m nur bringts halt auch die negativen Sachen mit (Mikroruckler, Support usw) und kosten so ziemlich das Selbe. Wenn Du mit mittleren-hohen Details bei den meisten Games leben kannst ist ne HD6850 oder besser ne HD5870 bzw GTX460m/GTX470m schon OK..und die sind im Preis auch moderat. Alles darunter ist nicht empfehlensswert. Nicht zuletzt teigt auch die Halbwertzeit von sonel Lappi immens wenn man gleich in den richtigen Grafikchip investiert.. Ich habe mir Anfang 2010 ein Lappi mit 2x2,5Ghz und ner HD4850 geholt...war so 1200€ und kann auch die meisten meiner Spiele noch auf milleren - hohen details spielen. Aber grad bei neueren Games merke ich schon, dass es langsam mal ein Neues werden müsste. RIFT zB kannste knicken. WOW geht fast auf Ultra mit 60fps. Starcraft2 auf hochen Details, Anno1404 auch auf hoch-sehr hoch. Age of Conan auch auf hoch (alles bei 1680x1050). Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt. Auf AA muss man natürlich verzichten. Ne HD5870 liegt ein bisschen oberhalb der HD4850. Ne GTX280m etwa auf gleichem Niveau. Die GTX460m etwas drüber so wie die HD5850. Keine ahnung ob Dir meine Auführungen was bringen :-)


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2011)

Der Strom aus deiner Dose will auch irgendwo herkommen und muss von irgendwem bezahlt werden. 
Man könnten och hinzufügen, dass durch die Tatsache, dass 2 GPUs arbeiten auch 2 GPUs gekühlt werden wollen. Das geht entweder zu Lasten deiner Hände, denen es ungewohnt warm wird oder, was häufiger der Fall ist, zur Lasten deiner Ohren; nämlich dann, wenn die Lüfter losröhren.


----------



## Sabito (5. April 2011)

@xdave78
Bin nicht so auf der Höhe mit Begriffen bei PCs/Notebooks aber ich kann dennoch folgen und mitdenken, zur Not hilft Google aus wenn ich total auf dem Schlauch stehe.^^


----------



## xdave78 (6. April 2011)

Also wenn Du nen schwaches Display verkraften kannst könntest Du Dir auch mal das G90 oder das D90 von One.de ansehen. Das ist auch bei notebookjournal im test gewesen. Ab heute kann man da zB ne HD6970m einbaun lassen. Wenn Du das mit dem i7 2630 (reicht locker) paarst und dann noch 4GB Ram reinsteckst bist Du ohne OS so bei 1330EUR. Ich geh davon aus, dass die HD6970 wieder ein echter "Burnerchip"wird wie damals die HD48xx Reihe. Die 48xx damals waren aber sehr rar um nicht zu sagen selten...aber haben fast alle Chips für nen günstighgeren Preis oft überflügelt oder lagen zumindest gleichauf. Ich würde mal spekulieren, dass der HD6970 zumindest das Niveau einer GTX470m erreicht...womögklich sogar noch etwas drüber liegen wird. Vielleicht in einigen Games sogar die GTX485m einholt. 

Edit:
Im Test war die HD6970 ca 12% langsamer als die GTX485..hab ich eben nochmal nachgelesen - für den Preis imo der Hammer.
[url="http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-AMD-Radeon-HD-6970M-Grafikkarte.44112.0.html"]Quelle[/url]


----------



## Sabito (6. April 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du nen schwaches Display verkraften kannst [...]



Wenn du mir noch den Unterschied zwischen einem starken und einem schwachen Display erklärst könnt ich dir vll sagen ob ich das verkrafte.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2011)

Niedrige Helligkeit, Niedriger Kontrast, starke Spiegelungen (unmöglich im Licht / draußen zu verwenden)


----------



## Sabito (6. April 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Niedrige Helligkeit, Niedriger Kontrast, *starke Spiegelungen (unmöglich im Licht / draußen zu verwenden)
> *



und zack da haben wir es, sitze mit dem Rücken zur Balkontür und mein Zimmer liegt im Süden da knallt andauernt nur die Sonne rein. ISt auch ganz nett im Sommer wenn ich im Zimmer gebraten werde. -.-


----------



## xdave78 (7. April 2011)

Nagut..aber dann fallen fast ALLE Notebooks im Bereich um 1.00EUR aus...die haben gem. Tests fast immer unter 160cd/qm und, was viel wichtiger ist - oft nen eher mieses Kontrastverhältnis (gut wäre hier 500:1). Der Ausweg wäre da vielleicht , wenn Du zu Hause einen extra Screen besorgst wenns gar nicht geht. Also mein GT725 zB hat um ne Ausleuchtung um die 160cd/qm und nen Kontrast von 663:1 - ich finde es streckenweise schon etwas "dunkel" aber es ist Okay. Der Kontrast ist aber gut so.Ich hatte vorher nen Dell Lappi und da war das Display einfach mal der Hammer...da war ich zuerst als ich das MSI bekommen habe direkt erschrocken. Bei dem von One ist der Kontrast bei 180:1...also echt bescheiden. Da ist halt gespart worden.

Ich hab grad nochmal gestöbert. Ein Kompromiss wäre vielleicht das ASUS G73 (kostet 1250&#8364 mit ner HD5870 und i5 2x2,4 Ghz oder halt das Medion X7811 mit i7 und HD5870 (glaube das kostet 1050&#8364 - die haben zwar auch relativ dunkle Displays (um die 140 cd/qm) aber nen sehr guten Kontrast (900:1) .


----------



## Sabito (7. April 2011)

Vom Aussehen her find ich die nicht ansprechend, aber das könnt ihr ja nicht wissen.^^ Mal sehn werde wohl ein Notebook von mySN.de nehmen. Ist ja aber noch Zeit^^ 

Edit: Ok Geld spielt nu wirklich keine Rolle merh habe eine Erhöhung meines Taschengeldes ausgehandel, eine deutliche Erhöhung, muss mir aber nun meine T-Shirts etc. selber kaufen aber ich brauche ja nur alle 6Monate neue Sachen, wiel die bei mir ewig halten, udn Geld wird auch nicht aus dem Fenster geworfen bin ein eiserner Sparer. xD


----------



## xdave78 (8. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Styr74 (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich krame de Thread nochmal hoch, da meine Frage hier zumindest etwas reinpasst ;-)

Xdave hatte hier das Medion X6812 mit der GTX 460M i5 Prozi und SSD anfangs genannt. Nun zu meiner Frage. Hat jemand Erfahrung
mit dem Teil, und wenn ja was denkt ihr wie wird sich das Lappi bei Rift schlagen? Also welche Grafikeinstellungen sollten mit dem
Gerät hier möglich sein?


----------



## Drakhgard (13. April 2011)

Ich würde ja von Gaming-Notebooks momentan immer noch abraten, da diese sehr unwirtschaftlich sind. Wenn's um die Tragbarkeit geht, könntest du dir auch einen Cube-PC zusammenstellen - da kriegt man gute Leistung für wesentlich weniger Geld 

Wenn es aber ein Notebook werden soll, hier eine Hilfestellung bezüglich der GTX460M:

http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-460M.33610.0.html

Ein Test mit Spiele-Benchmarks ganz unten. Hoffe, das hilft.


----------



## Sabito (13. April 2011)

Ja Drakhgard es sollte ein Notebook sein, ausser an dem Cube Pc ist ein Bildschirmeingebaut dne man einklappen kann oder so, weil wenn wir (ich udn mein Bruder) mit meinem Dad zu seiner Freundin fahren ist kein Platz für nen Bildschirm im Twingo. Deswegen auch Notebook, Pc könnt ich höchstens für zu Hause nehmen, aber wie shcon gesagt ein Notebook brauche ich dann immenroch trotzdem, wiel ich tue mir das zocken auf dne 2 Notebooks von meinem Dad nicht mehr an.

Edit:Wenn man schon über Cube-Pcs redet könnt man vll einen Link dazu packen, damit ich mir das ansehen könnte, ausser du hast keinen Link zur Hand, habe aber mal Google befragt.


----------



## LeWhopper (15. April 2011)

Pass bei den meisten Laptops auf die sind zwar oft Top Ausgestattet aber dann ist die Grafikkarte mist. Dann hast du so nen mist am Hals das sich die Grafikkarte etwas von deinem Speicher (RAM) abzwackt und das ist erheblich langsamer als Grafikkarten mit eigenem Speicher.

Ich empfehl dir ohne Einschränkung diesen hier: Laptop (T-Mobile Shop), Laptop (Gleicher Link aber Alternate hat den Preis angepasst, vorher 899€)

Hab ich meiner Nachbarin auch zum Spielen empfohlen und die ist sehr zufrieden mit dem.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. April 2011)

Die GT540M ist die bisher langsammste Vorgeschlagene GPU, sie basiert auf der GT435M und ist eher eine Multimediagrafikkarte.


----------

